# Filling EOI....few doubts



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi fellow members,

I am filling EOI and have trouble with some doubts. Please reply soon, so I can fill in EOI in time for tomorrow's pick.

1. My full name is Harman Deep Singh:
In EOI first page, I have to fill in one name per line.....so 
Harman in Name 1
Deep in name 2 and 
Singh in Family Name..... Should it be like this? confused: Dumb ques...but I dont want to make any mistake)

2. I dont have birth certificate assigned by Municipal Corporation, should I give my passport number in page 1 as Birth certificate number?:fingerscrossed:

3. I am claiming points for my mother's sister in NZ. I know, I have to mention her in family in NZ, and claiming points for her. Do I need to specify their family members as well....like my uncle and their children.....

4. I have filled in all the details in EOI, still it is showing not complete in few modules ( see the pic attached), can you please suggest why. I have filled in all mandatory info ( wherever red * is marked). 

Please clarify.

Thanks
Harman


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

One more doubt:

I have done Btech after 3 year diploma. So I directly got admission in 2nd year.

1. While filling in details for education, do I need to provide details for diploma as well?
2. What to fill in date obtained...like my last semester completed in July and Mark sheet is dated Jul 2006....and Degree Certificate was issued in Dec 2006.
So, could anyone suggest...what to fill in for Date obtained?

Thanks in Advance

~Cheema


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Moderators/ Senior Expats, 

Need your advise to fill the EOI.
I am struggling to validate the EOI.
Please help


----------

